# New Burstner 747



## 106986 (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi Everyone

We're new here. Don't have a motorhome yet, but have been caravanning for the last 5 years.

Having spent the last few weeks attached to the internet searching different motorhomes and layouts have decided on burstner 747. Going to look at one and test drive it on Saturday.

As there seems to be a few of you out there with 747's I just wanted to ask a few questions.

Anyone also got 3 children? Is it large enough?

Do you think we'd get 2 adult/3 kids bikes in the garage?

How do you find it driving it around, being that it is rather large?

Anything in particular that we should know about?

Thanks 
Kirsty


----------



## rft (May 4, 2006)

Can't comment on the new model but as an ex owner of the old 747 I can say that we easily carried 5 bikes in the garage - but you do need to turn the handle bars sideways. I bunched the bikes against the front garage bulkhead and separated the frames with soft material - I used old buoyancy aids. Still had loads of room for large storage boxes. 

Big enough? Absolutely. We spent 3 weeks touring Europe, mainly Italy, last summer and it worked our really well. The space is very flexible.

Is it too big? I think the new one is about 500mm longer than the old. We were the biggest van that several campsites had seen in Italy and it was a bit of a squeeze on occasion. But I would not hesitate to do the same trip again in the new 747. It's not really an issue in the UK.

The old one was good to drive and by all accounts the new one is brilliant. 

Good luck!


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi

Yes the new one is brilliant.It drives like a dream.plenty of room for 6 (I`ve got three kids) lenght not a problem so far and although I haven`t done it,I would presume you could get 5 bikes in the garage.  

Mpg is returning at best for me at the moment with still tight engine is 20.6 according to the tripometer.This hopefully will get better as the engine loosens up.

Storage is fantastic.Double floor,13" in between so can get loads of gear in there,plus the big garage of coarse.

To sum up,this is a luxurious van for six which makes for comfortable living on the road with all the storage that you need to boot.

If you have anymore Q`s please ask away as there are a few of us on here that have them.

steve


----------



## 106986 (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks for your reply Steve.

It does seem as though it is a very good m/h. Have not yet found anything negative about it. Have looked at so many pics online, going to see one at weekend, v. excited!!!


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Willows18 said:


> Thanks for your reply Steve.
> 
> It does seem as though it is a very good m/h. Have not yet found anything negative about it. Have looked at so many pics online, going to see one at weekend, v. excited!!!


No worries.Your gonna love it,trust me.

steve

ps..Bid hard if you do decide to go for it. :wink:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi, Kirsty

There's some tips for the viewing wot I wrote :: here ::, which includes some great 'bargaining' advice from people on here :wink:

Gerald


----------



## 106986 (Sep 12, 2007)

We are test driving one on Saturday and have been told that we can't have one until December (it will be a 2008 model). I have found one which is on its way which is a 2007 model that we could have within a month.

We have a holiday booked for October which we were expecting to do in the caravan, but having sold it, we're keen to get a m/h asap. Could we be being too hasty in going for a 2007 model. It is slightly cheaper and could this give us better bargaining power by going for a 2007 model? As I understand it nothing has chaged from 2007 to 2008.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Willows18 said:


> We are test driving one on Saturday and have been told that we can't have one until December (it will be a 2008 model). I have found one which is on its way which is a 2007 model that we could have within a month.
> 
> We have a holiday booked for October which we were expecting to do in the caravan, but having sold it, we're keen to get a m/h asap. Could we be being too hasty in going for a 2007 model. It is slightly cheaper and could this give us better bargaining power by going for a 2007 model? As I understand it nothing has chaged from 2007 to 2008.


Hi Willows

If I had waited for a few weeks I would of had a 2008 no. plate but what does it all mean really,It`s a late 2007 thats all. 

The only other reason would be if there was any significant upgrade with the later model.

I think it would add to your bargaining power and you would get one sooner rather than later and wouldn`t be wasting time.

steve


----------



## newbie30 (Jun 28, 2007)

*747*

747 would easily take 3 kids and it eats stuff - so am sure bikes would fit with a bit of organising. We got ours mid august and have done 2000 miles in it already, just long weekends to sailing events round this country and in holland and belgium. Love it to bits - it tows two dinghies easily, takes all the gear that goes with this sport, goes alright on eurotunnel and drives so easily - once behind the wheel it doesnt feel too big.
Enjoy - you wont regret it


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I have to ask which dealer are you loking at this with. then you can get comments on the after sales.

cabby


----------



## LAZYBIFF (Aug 27, 2007)

i ordered one on saturday and was told it wouldnt be here any earlier than february


----------



## 106986 (Sep 12, 2007)

Ours was already on its way when we ordered it, I was very lucky to find one so quick, although it hasn't arrived yet, but according to the dealers should be here this week, ready for pick up 19th October. Fingers crossed. Otherwise we are going to have a very disappointed 10 year old who is hoping to open his birthday presents in it at the end of the month!!

Kirsty


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

The message below was posted in error by member 747roadrunner ...I found that he/she had put it in as a report* so I am posting it here for him/her :-

Mike

* reports are for informing moderators of posts which need attention.
[hr:b3723ecf02]
We have just collected our 747-2, and the space is incredible, we have just traded our aviano 675G, which was just too small for our family. At the moment we have 5 adults and one child, and so far, so good, plenty of room for a large family. The bikes go in the garage, and the rest of the junk, under the double floor! Fuel consumption 20mpg, but still only done 300 miles as we use it locally at the moment. Display cabinate a bit of a pain at the moment, it will insist on flying open on bumpy roads! Kirsty you will get the bikes in the garage, problably the kids as well!!! Doubt if you will find anything with more space, the above cab bed is huge, and very comfortable. Driving it is the same as our aviano a class, just 6 ft longer, the width is the same as most other mh's, very high, so you may pick up the odd branch! Most sites we use have no problem with the length, but some of the smaller sites won't take you. The reversing camera makes it easier, but some pitches can be a bit tricky to negotiate! Its big, but once your used to the size souldn't be a problem, Avoid tom tom routes!


----------

